# Gender Guesses 13+2



## oliviarose

Hi ladies,

I posted this in the 2nd tri board, but would love to hear your thoughts.... This is our gender scan from last week.... This is 13 weeks 2 day scan.....
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2347.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Kirei

I think boy, but it's really unreliable to guess this early so don't lose hope, but I wanted to tell you my honest opinion xxx


----------



## skunkpixie

I think :pink: xx


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Sorry, rather I think boy.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Yeah, I think boy too.
xoxox


----------



## JasperJoe

I think girl x


----------



## pinkribbon

boy


----------



## _jellybean_

boy xxx


----------



## jeh7971

:blue:


----------



## oliviarose

Thanks ladies,

guess I better come round to the idea of having another boy.... How do you get your guesses ladies? I am clueless to it all, lol...

And thank you to the ladies who said girl.... Really wish there was more ladies guessing the same....


----------



## BeccaxBump

I really hope it's a girl for you hun. :hugs:
xoxox


----------



## _jellybean_

oliviarose said:


> Thanks ladies,
> 
> guess I better come round to the idea of having another boy.... How do you get your guesses ladies? I am clueless to it all, lol...
> 
> And thank you to the ladies who said girl.... Really wish there was more ladies guessing the same....

I thought boy because of the nub, but maybe I'm wrong. in-gender.com has ultrasound techs online who can guess as well. If you look up "nub theory" online, you'll be able to get some information on the theory. Thing is, maybe the nub is facing downwards enough for your baby to be a girl. xoxo


----------



## jeh7971

_jellybean_ said:


> oliviarose said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies,
> 
> guess I better come round to the idea of having another boy.... How do you get your guesses ladies? I am clueless to it all, lol...
> 
> And thank you to the ladies who said girl.... Really wish there was more ladies guessing the same....
> 
> I thought boy because of the nub, but maybe I'm wrong. in-gender.com has ultrasound techs online who can guess as well. If you look up "nub theory" online, you'll be able to get some information on the theory. Thing is, maybe the nub is facing downwards enough for your baby to be a girl. xoxoClick to expand...

Where do you post your pics on In-gender.com???? The forum looks like anybody just guesses and not technicians. Thanks. x


----------



## JasperJoe

just for your info, I posted my pic on in-gender they all guessed boy and she is intact a girl. So I would only ever set your hopes on an actual gender scan for accuracy x


----------



## Jadey121

id say boy x


----------



## oliviarose

Thank you ladies for all of your help and nice comments :)


----------

